# I give you- My first d7100 action photo!



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

And a laugh along with it.

This was just me testing out my new AF tracking system. Im actually impressed for iso 3200. Its noisy- but It could be a LOT worse. ;-) Anyways. It made me giggle, maybe you will too!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 5, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> And a laugh along with it.
> 
> This was just me testing out my new AF tracking system. Im actually impressed for iso 3200. Its noisy- but It could be a LOT worse. ;-) Anyways. It made me giggle, maybe you will too!



Wait..that doesn't look like a D7100.  I thought this would be a photo of the camera in action.  Sigh

Ok, well looks like the focus here is good so I'd say your off to a great start.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Robbins! The tracking definitely works better in good light. I had a little more issues with small birds jumping in the trees, but It still nailed it a TON more than my NEX7 would have!! 

My first 24 Hours are up with my new camera, so I thought I would throw a few more test shots in for fun! I spent the day around the house and in the yard trying to get a feel for it. My goal was to catch a bird in flight, which was an epic failure, so nothing too cool to share, but I thought I would anyways.

Im not the only one who christens new cameras and lens's by taking pictures of dinner, right???



Not a clue what this guy is, but if anyone else does I would love to know!


This might be my only chance to catch these flowers, the deer like to eat them. Does that mean I can too?


Again, I dont know what this one is- but I DO know that s/he has eggs in our birdhouse!



These guys are FAST. and I had terrible lighting by the time I got around to standing on my stool waiting for them to fly by....So I gave it a go with a single file HDR attempt for fun.


and finally, right at sundown the local deer decided to come around. Unfortunately, my dog scared them off. Such a shame, because the lighting was PERFECT!


On another note, I am VERY interested in how you nature photographers are getting such amazing shots of little birds. I got some decent shots, but then I had to crop a TON to make them useable. Whats the secret? Longer lens?  More patience? Bird seed??


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow! The deer shot is really pretty. And I like the chickadee (?) shot. The hummingbird shot appears to be a realllly fast shutter speed! Pretty good for a brand-new camera and lens combo!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 5, 2014)

Man, what a rip-off. I thought this was going to be images of a D7100 making out with a D5100.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Derrel, the hummingbird was 1/1600, as for the deer, I got a few more shots but they were so close that my 70mm lens was just too long for full body shots. Then by the time I remembered how to change my focus points to try again it was too late.  The lighting was FANTASTIC. Im really disappointed I didn't get a few more good ones out of that set. :-(


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

No camera porn here sparky, but if its any consolation- Ill share my leftover homemade pizza!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

IT IS A CHICKADEE! Thanks! Hopefully I get to snap a few when the babies hatch!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 5, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> No camera porn here sparky, but if its any consolation- Ill share my leftover homemade pizza!!



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Pizza.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Pizza.


Pizza doesn't get any better than this. 
Homemade cheesy crust, homemade sauce with beer, Pepperoni, spinach, fresh mozzarella, Parmesan and feta on top. All the good ingredients hidden under the cheese so it doesn't fall off when you eat it. ;-)


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 5, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Pizza.
> ...






Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Pizza.


With TPFer's.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2014)

A few years back, in 2010 and 2011, I made pizza after pizza for myself, my son, and the neighbor kids. We had pizza a LOT. I tried all sorts of homemade recipes, ingredients, and made many crust variations, some with long, slow rising times, others designed for FAST, immediate baking with very little rising time. Here's one recipe I made that turned out well:


Drinking Glass Pizza

1 drinking glass level full of flour (9 oz.)
1/2 of a glass of 130 degree water (4 oz.)
1/2 teaspoon quick yeast
pinch of salt
teaspoon sugar
tablespoon oil or butter

Mix ingredients in bowl, turn out onto floured counter, knead 3 mins.
Use dough to make small, "personal-sized" pizza. Bake on pizza pan, 10 mins at 475 degrees.



A small, "personal" lunch pizza, MADE FAST!







​


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2014)

Soooo, pizza out of the way for now, Jazzie, whaddaya' think of the D7100 and a fairly new Nikkor zoom lens design so far? What are your initial impressions after having used another type of camera for the recent past?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Soooo, pizza out of the way for now, Jazzie, whaddaya' think of the D7100 and a fairly new Nikkor zoom lens design so far? What are your initial impressions after having used another type of camera for the recent past?


Oh gosh....it's soo different. Let's see. 

The good- I'm loving having so many controls without menu diving. I need to read more of my manual to really get them setup. I've really only dug into the basics. The shutter is nice and quiet. And obviously, the focus is faster than my NEX, but In good light- there's not too much of a difference. The eye cup! So much nicer than my NEX- works great in daylight. I can FIND the birds! My nex would just hunt and hunt for moving subjects, I can find the bird in the viewfinder so my camera knows where to focus. With the nex all you can see is the defocused blur as it hunts.

The bad- as I suspected, I MISS the focus peaking. I have really come to rely on it. My eyes are pretty terrible so I can't tell when I or the AF have missed, so that's a bummer. I missed a really cool shot of a baby bee on a flower. I suspect I was standing too close for my lens to focus, but it looked like it locked, and it was too late to try again. That wouldn't have happened with the sony. I'm disappointed with how you change the autofocus points. I expected it to be easier. But I have to take it out of AF mode, select the focus point and then put it back in AF. Same number if steps as my nex, I just expected it to be easier. My hands are SORE. Honestly. I can fit into my 6 year olds gloves. My hands were made for mirror less.

The different: My first ummm.....10+ shots (and some later ones) were black because- oh yeah, no evf. then it took me until lunch today to realize that, no- you don't get everything you see. I have to keep everything inside the little black box in the viewfinder. That's hard to remember coming from evf for so long, and I don't remember my xsi being that way. The LCD doesn't seem as true to color as sony- so I keep thinking my WB is way off, only to find upon uploading that it's just fine. Although the object tracking sucked on the nex7- I got to watch a little green box follow the subject. I kept waiting for that to happen but the box never moved! There is no click beep countdown or warning for self timer. I wasn't sure if it was working.
Menus menus menus. I finally learned my confusing nex menus, and now I have a whole new world to figure out. 



Hahah- that's all I got for now! It's a HUGE change. The image quality is about on par with my nex7 from what I can tell, so while it will be needed and loved for wildlife and sports; I'm not convinced it will be my goto camera for portraits, macro and out and about with the family. I do need to do some testing though- because I was impressed with ISO 3200. I haven't often been with my nex at that level, but I wonder if the f4 has something to do with it. I'll have to do some side by side for fun!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh yeah- I haven't figure out how to get my LCD screen to STAY on....can't figure it out- can't find it in the book. I'd really like it on all the time.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2014)

The D7100 (and other models) offers 3D Focus tracking mode, which can follow a subject that has been selected by YOU, around the frame.A Thousand Words A Picture: Nikon Autofocus Guide: D600, D610, D7100 and D7000 (Phase Detection)

You might want to check the viewfinder's diopter adjustment, to make sure it's 100% perfectly set for YOUR eyesight too.

You might want to set the camera to capture in sRGB mode (just a thought).

There *is* a lot to learn, about the AF options and modes and so on.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> The D7100 (and other models) offers 3D Focus tracking mode, which can follow a subject that has been selected by YOU, around the frame.A Thousand Words A Picture: Nikon Autofocus Guide: D600, D610, D7100 and D7000 (Phase Detection)  You might want to check the viewfinder's diopter adjustment, to make sure it's 100% perfectly set for YOUR eyesight too.  You might want to set the camera to capture in sRGB mode (just a thought).  There *is* a lot to learn, about the AF options and modes and so on.  YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbwvBe3Zxr4



I'll check out that video. I did dial in the diopter to my eyes. I need to finally fill my new glasses prescription, but I can't find any frames that I like, and I can't send these in because I would be blind for 2-3 weeks. Lol

I'll check out that video on the AF system. I definitely need to learn more about it! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## HitenNainaney (Jun 6, 2014)

That last dear shot is spot on! 12 on 10 for that one!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 6, 2014)

Derrel! Thanks for those links. I finally got my AF set up correctly and also set up back button AF. Well see what happens with it today!



HitenNainaney said:


> That last dear shot is spot on! 12 on 10 for that one!


Thanks so much!! I got lucky that my son noticed them crossing the property, and at just the right time.


----------

